# Bug FLashplayer avec la version 10.6.5 Apple



## tef67 (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire la Maj d'Apple en 10.6.5. J'étais au courant des 55 problèmes de faille du Flashplayer ( patatato, patata.. ). Hors depuis que j ai installé le 10.6.5, flash player plante systématiquement et fait carrément buguer Firefox alors que je possède la dernière version de Flash player (du coup j utilise Safari mais flash ne fonctionne quand même pas) .
J'ai réinstallé la dernière version du Flashplayer 10.1.102.64 sur le site d'Adobe, rien n'y change ...
en version 9....bah pas mieux... 

quelle version de Flash player dois je installer pour que ça marche sans bug sur 10.6.5 ?? Avez vous un lien ? Le plugin Est bien juste un fichier intitulé Flash Player.plugin dans le dossier situé  HD/Bibliothèque/Internet plug-Ins ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !...

PS : autre chose : comme Flashplayer déconne, dès que j arrive sur une page où il y a du flash j ai une fenêtre qui m'indique que "Flash player a quitté de manière imprévue" ( mais elle s ouvre toute les 2mn et naviguer devient super relou ...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

La version apportée par la mise à jour 10.6.5 est exactement la même que la dernière disponible sur le site d'Adobe, 10.1.102.64.

Si celle-ci avait déjà été installée, 10.6.5 n'installe rien.

Un possible solution à votre problème : réparation des autorisations (toujours à faire après une installation de FlashPlayer).


----------



## tef67 (15 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour la réponse, toutefois j ai déjà essayé une réparation des autorisations et toujours le même problème .

j ai désinstallé flashplayer, réinstallé, puis réparation des autorisations, j ai redémarré mais ...toujours la même chose, flash player 10.1.102.64 quitte de manière imprévue sous Safari et fait planter complètement firefox...

Autres idées ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

Vous devriez vérifier si un module tiers ne perturbe pas le fonctionnement de Flashplayer.

Cela se passe-t-il sur tous les contenus de type Flash ou plus particulièrement sur certaines pages ?

Vous avez désinstallé FlashPlayer, mais avez-vous bien utilisé le désinstalleur fourni par Adobe.

/Applications/Utilitaires/Abobe Flash Player Install Manager


----------



## Sucrier (15 Novembre 2010)

Désolé si je m'incruste dans la discussion mais j'ai installé flashplayer et tout semble ok, par contre, je n'ai pas fait la réparation des autorisations ? Où chercher pour y arriver ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaires de disque

Attention, tous les messages ne sont pas importants. Cliquez sur "Réparer les permissions" et laissez faire le programme.


----------



## tef67 (15 Novembre 2010)

Merci, j avais déjà réparé les permissions, désinstallé Flashplayer avec le manager et réinstallé ( puis réparation des autorisation/redémarrage ) ....  ça ne change rien

...j ai même essayé en virant dans la partie internet plugin les autres modules pour ne laisser que flashplayer.plugin et flashplayer.xpt ...ça change rien non plus ... J'ai appelé le service Mac "ben non tout devrait fonctionner normalement" ...
Par acquis de conscience, j'ai vérifié le disque qui allait très bien avant le passage au 10.6.5 et là il m indique que je dois le réparer ! (?) "aucune référence de hierarchie (id=...) nombre incorrect d références de hierarchie, nombre de fichiers de volume non valide, le volume Macintosh HD semble être corrompue" ! AAAAAAHHH c'est quoi ce bazard ?

En plus maintenant quand je vais dans le dossier internet plugin, j ai l' icone qui clignote tout seul  C'est quoi ce délire ?

---------- Post added at 15h10 ---------- Previous post was at 15h09 ----------

Si j avais su...je serais resté en 10.6.4 ....

---------- Post added at 15h17 ---------- Previous post was at 15h10 ----------

Ah oui j aime la réponse du gars de chez Apple, "ça ne va plus prendre le lecteur Flash de toute façon, ça va disparaitre Flash, faut attendre une mise à Jour de chez Adobe si cette version ne marche pas sur votre poste" ....Suuuuuper .. le net comme y a 10 ans,  ils pourraient peut être essayer de s'appeler Adobe et Apple, histoire de "communiquer" vraiment ...


----------



## boninmi (15 Novembre 2010)

tef67 a dit:


> Merci, j avais déjà réparé les permissions, désinstallé Flashplayer avec le manager et réinstallé ( puis réparation des autorisation/redémarrage ) ....  ça ne change rien
> 
> ...j ai même essayé en virant dans la partie internet plugin les autres modules pour ne laisser que flashplayer.plugin et flashplayer.xpt ...ça change rien non plus ... J'ai appelé le service Mac "ben non tout devrait fonctionner normalement" ...
> Par acquis de conscience, j'ai vérifié le disque qui allait très bien avant le passage au 10.6.5 et là il m indique que je dois le réparer ! (?) "aucune référence de hierarchie (id=...) nombre incorrect d références de hierarchie, nombre de fichiers de volume non valide, le volume Macintosh HD semble être corrompue" ! AAAAAAHHH c'est quoi ce bazard ?
> ...


Pas forcément un problème de Flashplayer ni de 10.6.5. Mais ton disque a un problème.

1. Fais vite des sauvegardes si tu n'en n'as pas. (Tu as un disque Time machine activé ?)
2. Démarre sur le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard et avec le menu Utilitaires tente une réparation de ton disque.


----------



## tef67 (15 Novembre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Pas forcément un problème de Flashplayer ni de 10.6.5. Mais ton disque a un problème.
> 
> 1. Fais vite des sauvegardes si tu n'en n'as pas. (Tu as un disque Time machine activé ?)
> 2. Démarre sur le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard et avec le menu Utilitaires tente une réparation de ton disque.



Hé Non... je n ai pas de time machine activée à mon grand regret ! ...donc sauvegarde et avanti, c est que du bonheur l'informatique ! En espérant que tout marche après ....


----------



## tef67 (15 Novembre 2010)

Après toute les réparations possibles, disque clean, etc ... Flash n est toujours pas pris en charge depuis la v10.6.5 et place un "echec module" à la place du Flash ...  

Si quelqu'un a le même souci....


----------



## boninmi (15 Novembre 2010)

Une version plus récente est disponible.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Il serait bon de préciser que ce que vous proposez en lien n'est pas une version stable mais un produit en développement mis en ligne de façon rien moins que légère par un site peu scrupuleux.

Elle requière des précautions particulières d'usage, d'installation et de désinstallation décrites sur le site d'Adobe.

Il y aurait des mots pour qualifier ces gens, mais je vais m'abstenir de les écrire pour rester dans les limites des conditions d'utilisation de MacGeneration. 

La dernière version stable et sécurisée de Flash Player pour Mac OS X est actuellement (15 novembre 2010) la 10.1.102.64 et aucune autre.

http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/


----------



## boninmi (16 Novembre 2010)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il serait bon de préciser que ce que vous proposez en lien n'est pas une version stable mais un produit en développement mis en ligne de façon rien moins que légère par un site peu scrupuleux.
> 
> ...


Désolé si je me suis fait avoir. Néanmoins, soit la version de notre ami n'est elle même pas stable, soit il a un autre problème de maintenance système qui reste à identifier. Pensant à un fichier de préférences corrompu, je jette un coup d'oeil dans

Maison -> Bibliothèque -> Préférences 

et j'observe que le dossier MacroMedia -> Flashplayer contient des tas de choses mais aucun fichier .plist. Le désinstallateur d'Adobe supprime-t-il ce dossier ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)

Je reste très dubitatif sur les problèmes avec Flash Player.

Je n'ai connu de déconvenues qu'avec la version expérimentale dont nous parlons ci-dessus. Plus exactement avec sa déclinaison 64 bits et certains sites.

10.1.102.64 ne m'a pas posé de problème particulier à l'installation sur aucune machine, sur aucun site, mis à part les questions récurantes de consommation de Flash.

Pareillement, je n'ai jamais eu de problème à l'installation d'une nouvelle version de Flash Player. Je prends simplement la précaution de quitter tout navigateur avant de lancer l'installation et de faire une réparation des autorisations après.

Je limite fortement l'usage de Flash Player grace aux extensions Adblock et FlashToHTML5.

Toutefois, je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas creuser la piste de l'accélération matérielle. Je n'ai pas de machine supportant cette fonction mise en avant par Adobe depuis la version 10.1. Cela concerne uniquement les derniers GPU Nvidia et le chipset 9400M.

P.S. : les fichiers dont vous parlez dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/Macromedia sont des cookies Flash. On peut supprimer cela sans risque.


----------



## boninmi (16 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai jamais eu moi non plus de problème avec Flashplayer, c'est ce qui me fait penser à une cause externe, mais sans éléments suffisants pour préciser.


----------



## rubetzal (16 Novembre 2010)

Bon,
Flash Player ne marche plus après la dernière mise à jour... avec Safari, par contre avec Mozilla, pas de problème. Et c'est pas les réparations d'autorisations, désinstallation, réinstallation de Flash qui change quoi que se soit, en tout cas pour moi. C'est comme un peu gros cette histoire, ils se foutent du monde chez Apple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

10.6.5 je voulais dire....


----------



## boninmi (16 Novembre 2010)

rubetzal a dit:


> Bon,
> Flash Player ne marche plus après la dernière mise à jour... avec Safari, par contre avec Mozilla, pas de problème.


Lis ce fil depuis le début. Chez tef67, c'est Firefox qu'il fait planter.


----------



## rubetzal (17 Novembre 2010)

J'ai lu, merci, mais j'ai bien précisé "chez moi". A voir donc chez d'"autres".


----------



## Chene (18 Novembre 2010)

tef67 a dit:


> Après toute les réparations possibles, disque clean, etc ... Flash n est toujours pas pris en charge depuis la v10.6.5 et place un "echec module" à la place du Flash ...
> 
> Si quelqu'un a le même souci....



J'ai le même problème depuis la v10.6.5. J'ai également tout essayé sans succès.

MacPro 2x2,66 GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon


----------



## tef67 (18 Novembre 2010)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Je reste très dubitatif sur les problèmes avec Flash Player.
> 
> Je limite fortement l'usage de Flash Player grace aux extensions Adblock et FlashToHTML5.
> 
> ...





boninmi a dit:


> Lis ce fil depuis le début. Chez tef67, c'est Firefox qu'il fait planter.





Chene a dit:


> J'ai le même problème depuis la v10.6.5. J'ai également tout essayé sans succès.
> 
> MacPro 2x2,66 GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon



ça marche  ! Après les opérations de maintenance ET *une réinitialisation de safari *, Flash fonctionne à nouveau sur Safari... 

En revanche sur Firefox... il semble qu'il y ai en effet un bug...
J ai testé la V4 beta qui semble plus stable que la 3.6, (au moins elle ne plante pas dès qu'un flash point le bout de son nez). Flash a fonctionné, puis en passant d'une page à l autre, Firefox n affichait à nouveau plus Flash. Donc bizarre et d'accord avec boninmi  ... 
@Betzal : visiblement chez toi c'est l' inverse ...ça complique le mystère   

 @Arnaud de Brescia : Les extensions Adblock et FlashToHTML5 c'est bien, mais ça fonctionne seulement sur les sites disposant de cette application alternative comme sur Youtube non ?

---------- Post added at 15h48 ---------- Previous post was at 15h42 ----------




Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> 10.1.102.64 ne m'a pas posé de problème particulier à l'installation sur aucune machine, sur aucun site, mis à part les questions récurantes de consommation de Flash..



As tu Firefox et Safari ? Sur les deux naviguateurs Flash fonctionne-t-il sous 10.6.5 ?


----------



## subsole (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Le Plug Flash 10.1 r102 fonctionne parfaitement avec Firefox 3.6.12 & Safari 5.0.2 aussi bien sur 10.5.8 que sur 10.6.5 
Testé sur plusieurs Mac PPC & Intel.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

tef67 a dit:


> ça marche  ! Après les opérations de maintenance ET *une réinitialisation de safari *, Flash fonctionne à nouveau sur Safari...
> 
> En revanche sur Firefox... il semble qu'il y ai en effet un bug...
> J ai testé la V4 beta qui semble plus stable que la 3.6, (au moins elle ne plante pas dès qu'un flash point le bout de son nez). Flash a fonctionné, puis en passant d'une page à l autre, Firefox n affichait à nouveau plus Flash. Donc bizarre et d'accord avec boninmi  ...
> ...


Je dispose de plusieurs navigateurs (Camino, Firefox 3.6.12, Safari 5, Opera). Je n'ai aucun problème avec Flashplayer.

Je m'essaye même avec les versions expérimentales d'Adobe que j'installe et désinstalle sans problème.

L'extension Adblock fonctionne pour tout site. FlashToHTML5 est effectivement plus particulièrement dédié à YouTube. Il existe aussi l'extension ClickToFlash.


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2010)

tef67 a dit:


> ça marche  ! Après les opérations de maintenance ET *une réinitialisation de safari *, Flash fonctionne à nouveau sur Safari...
> 
> En revanche sur Firefox... il semble qu'il y ai en effet un bug...
> J ai testé la V4 beta qui semble plus stable que la 3.6


Il vient de tomber une MAJ de Safari où il est question notamment de ... Flash. 
Quelle est ta version de Firefox ? Aucun problème chez moi avec 3.6.6 . Tu as identifié un problème de maintenance pour Safari, il y a de grandes chances qu'il y ait un problème analogue avec Firefox et/ou, comme le suggère Arnaud, un conflit avec un module tiers.


----------



## BLKDMND (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis sur la scène Mac depuis peu de temps, mais a cause de ce problème, je suis très déçue de mon expérience. La mise a jour de Safari n'y change rien, certaine video fonctionnant avec le module FlashPlayer plante au même endroit a chaque fois, que ce soit avec Safari au Firefox.

Cela fait a peine 1 mois que je possède mon MacBook Pro 13", je suis obliger de passer par Windows 7 via Bootcamp pour profiter d'un Flashplayer stable.

Vraiment décevant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------

Je ne sait pas si c'est Apple ou Adobe qui est en cause sur ce coup, mais même après désinstalation de FlashPlayer, Safari plante exactement au même endroit dans la vidéos, mais cette fois-çi sans donner de rapport


----------



## JNArno (20 Novembre 2010)

tef67 a dit:


> ça marche  ! Après les opérations de maintenance ET *une réinitialisation de safari *, Flash fonctionne à nouveau sur Safari...
> 
> En revanche sur Firefox... il semble qu'il y ai en effet un bug...
> J ai testé la V4 beta qui semble plus stable que la 3.6, (au moins elle ne plante pas dès qu'un flash point le bout de son nez). Flash a fonctionné, puis en passant d'une page à l autre, Firefox n affichait à nouveau plus Flash. Donc bizarre et d'accord avec boninmi  ...
> ...



Je vais tenter ça mais pour le moment ça foire chez moi autant chez Safari que chez Firefox. A noter que pour le moment je n'ai rencontré de problème qu'avec les vidéos de TSR.ch, toutes les autres (youtube et autres sites de video) ne posent, pour le moment aucun problème. Mais vu que je suis beaucoup les infos sur TSR.ch, c'est bien casse c**ille...


----------



## BLKDMND (20 Novembre 2010)

Pareil! Youtube, dailymotion aucun problème. Sur d'autre site video ... c'est le crash


----------



## Chene (22 Novembre 2010)

Il y a une release bêta sur le site d'Adobe que j'ai installé.

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html

Depuis flash player fonctionne aussi bien sur Safari 5.0.3 que sur Firefox 3.6.12


----------



## tef67 (22 Novembre 2010)

Chene a dit:


> Il y a une release bêta sur le site d'Adobe que j'ai installé.
> 
> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
> 
> Depuis flash player fonctionne aussi bien sur Safari 5.0.3 que sur Firefox 3.6.12




 Je confirme ca marche avec ce plugin (10.2.161.23) sur Firefox ! (4.0b7 aussi) et Safari ! 

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html


---------- Post added at 18h22 ---------- Previous post was at 18h13 ----------




Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Je dispose de plusieurs navigateurs (Camino, Firefox 3.6.12, Safari 5, Opera). Je n'ai aucun problème avec Flashplayer.
> 
> Je m'essaye même avec les versions expérimentales d'Adobe que j'installe et désinstalle sans problème.
> 
> L'extension Adblock fonctionne pour tout site. FlashToHTML5 est effectivement plus particulièrement dédié à YouTube. Il existe aussi l'extension ClickToFlash.




 Merci pour l'info ! Etrange que chez certains utilisateurs ça marche et chez d'autres dès le 1er coup, nettoyage et bonne install' semble nécessaire pour qu' il n'y ai pas de conflit système... 

Avec la version expérimentale d'Abode 10.2.161.23  le problème semble résolu sur tout les principaux navigateurs 

Avec safari 5.0.3 et Firefox 3.6 et 4 beta ça marche aussi


----------

